# The Real You



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not who you see in the mirror










*JOHN WILLS
Training Contributor*
_Officer.com_

You get out of the shower and admire yourself in the mirror as you dry off. Suck in that stomach, puff up that chest, and flex those arms--man, what a specimen! I think that all of us have done this at one time or another. We like to think that we are in pretty good shape, that maybe we even resemble one of the pro athletes or bodybuilders that we see on television, in magazines, or at the movies. We can make that person in the mirror more than what he or she actually is, and really believe it! But is that who we really are? 
We sometimes have a tendency to lose touch with reality, especially if nothing has recently happened that "snaps us back in," so to speak. We go along doing the same things the same way without any repercussions or serious consequences. We are lulled into a false sense of security, thinking that we really have our act together--that we are operating on all cylinders and with the utmost efficiency. But are we really, or are we just lucky that the challenges that we have faced up to this point have been relatively simple and within our comfort zone?

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/online/article.jsp?siteSection=21&id=38129


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

funny but true!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It's like Barney Fife sees The Cobra....


----------

